

New York Times Sees Sense: Paywall Comes Crashing Down - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/07/new-york-times-sees-sense-paywall-comes-crashing-down/

======
ivankirigin
The value of an opinion is higher when more people hear it. They should have
known this would fail from the beginning.

The fact is that there are lots of smart people giving out free content
online. If you put a barrier to reading the smart folks in the NYT, then more
people will go to the bloggers and other pundits out there.

------
dood
A smart move, long overdue. The web news business will probably evolve and
mutate significantly in the next few years, and NYT was already well
positioned for that. Dropping the wall puts them in an even stronger position.

------
aswanson
On the same day as the pronouncement of Dot Bomb 2.0. Timing couldn't be
worse, according to that guy.

------
brlewis
This is totally a great move for the NYT. Their ad revenue will go through the
roof.

~~~
weeblyrocks
Or not. This could be a disaster for them given that people like Friedman
actually have a relatively loyal following. Going free is not the answer to
everything.

~~~
horatio05
True, but I think the exposure that Friedman will now receive by making his
columns free more than offsets the loss of "pay" revenue. This move will
enhance both the Times readership and its reputation.

------
daniel-cussen
As a consumer, it is nice to see market shrinkage.

